# allroad headlight mod?



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everybody,
I've been looking for a DIY to take the little orange bits out of the head light housing does anybody have any tips?


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: allroad headlight mod? (ErockBar1)*

I think there was a write-up over at Audiworld ar or A6 forum a while ago...
If I come accross it I'll post a link...pretty sure if you search it you'll find it.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: allroad headlight mod? (Jim's16VScirocco)*

Thanks Jimmy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: allroad headlight mod? (ErockBar1)*

I removed the headlight....removed the projectors (4 nuts) and then went in with a hook and busted it off....then just shook it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Might take you about an hour to do both headlights if you know how they come out.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

what "orange bits"? i don't think i've ever noticed these. What do they do? what difference does it make if they are out or not? (forgive me for not knowing this)


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

the orange reflectors inside the headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: allroad headlight mod? (ErockBar1)*

Ask and thow shall receive: Orange reflector removal or  same reflectors as the allroad the first DIY has an easier way to remove the headlight.
Good luck,
vr6ninja


_Modified by vr6ninja at 11:24 AM 2/28/2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: allroad headlight mod? (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_Ask and thow shall receive: Orange reflector removal or  same reflectors as the allroad the first DIY has an easier way to remove the headlight.
Good luck,
vr6ninja

_Modified by vr6ninja at 11:24 AM 2/28/2008_


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for posting the links. that looks like a LOT of work, removing the entire front clip and all.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: allroad headlight mod? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

It's not bad I still need to get some glue or something in the plastic where i drilled the hole but it makes such a difference to the front of the car. If you follow the first one for removing the headlight assembly it's much easier, i'd hate to remove the front bumper and such...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: allroad headlight mod? (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_It's not bad I still need to get some glue or something in the plastic where i drilled the hole but it makes such a difference to the front of the car. If you follow the first one for removing the headlight assembly it's much easier, i'd hate to remove the front bumper and such...









so you _can_ do this without removing the bumper? After reading the second one i just figured the first one required you to do so but didn't post pictures.
ugh, i need to work on my reading skills.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: allroad headlight mod? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Yeah I didnt remove the bumper when I did mine I did get impetient how ever and broke a peice that sticks out the side to keep the assembly aligned. Needless to say I spent more time fixing my stupid mistake then I did on the whole mod.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: allroad headlight mod? (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_Yeah I didnt remove the bumper when I did mine I did get impetient how ever and broke a peice that sticks out the side to keep the assembly aligned. Needless to say I spent more time fixing my stupid mistake then I did on the whole mod.









how long did it take you to do it?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: allroad headlight mod? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I didn't remove my bumper....and I didn't have to drill a hole in the headlight...


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: allroad headlight mod? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

2 hours including my messup so it would probably take an hour to an hour and a half if done right.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: allroad headlight mod? (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_I didn't remove my bumper....and I didn't have to drill a hole in the headlight...









mind telling us how exactly you did that without drilling?


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: allroad headlight mod? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
mind telling us how exactly you did that without drilling?









Ooo Ooo Let me guess... *jumps up and down like a little kid* Did he remove it while having the headlight apart to do another mod?


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Back from the dead i know... just in case anybody else googles this mod, the anser is:
- remove turnsignal bulb holder
- use a hook/pick to pop the reflector off
- remove the projector housing (3x 8mm nuts)
- remove reflector thru the lage projector lens hole

fiddly bur means you don't have to cut or break anything and you won't have to separatethe lens.


----------

